# Baseball Predictions



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

The great game is nigh upon us so I thought we should entertain a reindeer game of sorts and make our predictions for the upcoming season.

American League East - Yankees

Deep rotation and not an easy out in the lineup. Come playoff time the Yanks will need to end a seven year drought without a World Series ring and ARod needs to perfom. If the Yanks struggle early look for Torre to be fired and ARod to be traded.

American League Central - Tigers

They underestimated the Cards last year and got burnt but the addition of Sheffield plus having the best manager in the game will allow the Tigers to repeat as division winners in baseball's toughest division.

American League West - Rangers

Ok a bit of a homer call (even though I am really a Mets fan) but the pitching staff is solid and rookie manager Ron Washington seems to be the real deal. If the August heat doesn't do them in, look for the Rangers to have a breakout season.

AL Wildcard - Red Sox

Good pitching and a potent lineup plus a new Japanese pitcher who looks like he could dominate opposing batters. 

American League Champs - Tigers


National League East - Mets

Pure homerism at work here but also a reasonable pick. The Mets came withing an inning of making it to the Series last year despite a depleted staff.
If Glavine and company can keep the Mets competitive until Pedro comes back and Wright and Beltran have seasons similar to last year look for the Mets to win the division. Willie Randolph is emerging as one of the game's top managers. One concern is if the newly revamped Phillies get off to a hot start and the Mets stumble badly out of the gate.

National League Central - ?????

I honestly don' know. I don't really like any of the teams from a talent perspective. I think the Brewers, Reds and Astros will be in the hunt and if you forced me to make a pick I would say the Brewers young talent wins the day.

National League West - Diamondbacks

Ok, ok I am buying into the hype. I think Randy Johnson may have one more stellar season left in him and I find the Dodgers to be underachievers and think that the Giants massively overpaid for the only above average Barry Zito. I think the Padres might surprise if the D'Backs don't perform.

NL Champs - Mets, of course!

World Series Champs - The New York Metropolitans

And in a thrilling seven game series that will be closely fought I think the Mets bring the championship to Shea Stadium, in its second to last season.

Karl


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I second the Mets prediction!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl, 
You're right the Brewers do look good this year, but I still say the Cards win the Central again. I'm going to visit some friends in Milwaukee this summer, and will be going to see the Cards/Brewers series.

NL East: Mets
NL Central: Cardinals
NL West: Dodgers
NL Wildcard: Brewers

AL East: Red Sox
AL Central: Detroit
AL West: Angels
AL Wildcard: White Sox

World Series: I don't think the Cards can pull it off again, so.....Red Sox vs. Mets
Winner: Red Sox

The Red Sox and Tigers are really a toss up to me. Neither team has a weakness.

How many games do you go to see? I have 10 in St. Louis, 2 in Milwaukee and 2 in KC this year. I'll probably go visit some friends in Chicago and catch a White Sox game or two as well.

*GO CARDS!*


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Laxplayer,

You know maybe I should have given the Cards more credit especially since Pujols may be the best offensive player in the league. I just don't think their pitching will hold up. But it was a blast to be in downtown St. Louis when the Cards won the Series last year!

I get to 2 or 3 Rangers games a year, usually hit a Mets game when I visit NY and when I travel try and hit a game or two - last year saw a Rockies game in Denver and a Cubs game at Wrigley.

And I really hope that the Red Sox don't win the Series. Not bc I I am an avid Red Sox hater but they and there fans were more fun when the curse was in effect!

Karl


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Karl,
> *GO CARDS!*


Bah......*GO CUBS* -


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, the Mets have made some nice moves. I'm not counting on Martinez, not just your tiny bit.

I think the Yanks will flounder. A-Rod just sucks the life out of that team, plus God dislikes them. I know this.

The Dodgers look like they might have some juice this year. St Louis is solid.

AL West is a complete mystery to me.

Writing about sports, even at my level, has reduced my interest somewhat. I feel somehow that if I'm paying attention I should be on the clock. Absurd, but there it is.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

I am worried about the Red Sox. Old starting pitching, no middle relief and only Papelbon for the 9th. 

I don't think it bodes well.

But I don't think the Yanks or anyone else in the AL East are in a better position.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Bah......*GO CUBS* -


You're not a Reds Fan?


----------



## jturner901 (Mar 21, 2007)

The Blue Jays have built a powerhouse this off season with only one thought in mind - a return to World Series form. The bats are strong and the pitching is lethal. As with all teams, their health and longevity will tell the tale.

All the best!

Jay


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Bah......*GO CUBS* -


Yeah, Go Cubbies! I've been a die-hard fan for going on 23 years now. God, that's agonizing just to think about...

Anyway, it's funny as I was thinking yesterday about starting a thread like this and here it is!

AL East: Red Sox
AL Central: Tigers
AL West: Angels
Wildcard: Indians

NL East: Phillies
NL Central: Cardinals, damn it
NL West: Dodgers, though I can see the D'Backs reasonings
Wildcard: Mets

World Series: I'm torn between the Tigers and the Angels in the AL. Both have great pitching and dynamite lineups with a mix of great vets and promising young players. If forced to choose, I'll take the Angels. In the NL, I feel like the Dodgers should get there though I have doubts about a Grady Little-managed team. Cardinals would be my back-up. In the end, I think the Angels win it again.

Here's hoping that the Cubs won't be out of it by late May this year!...

TT


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

JRR said:


> You're not a Reds Fan?


The movie 'Reds' - yes.
The political 'reds' - no.
There's a team called the 'Reds'?
:devil:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Laxplayer,
> 
> You know maybe I should have given the Cards more credit especially since Pujols may be the best offensive player in the league. I just don't think their pitching will hold up. But it was a blast to be in downtown St. Louis when the Cards won the Series last year!
> 
> ...


Karl, 
I'm interested to see how the Cards pitching will do. Carp looks great again, and I hope Mulder plays well. I think they have enough for a Central win, but that will probably be all. Of course, I was wrong last year.

Patrick, 
My dad's cousin is a sportswriter, and he feels the same way about sports now.

fenway,
Are you kidding me? The Red Sox pitching staff is loaded!

mpcsb,
Are you from Chicago? My friends there are all Sox fans (Oak Park, Oak Lawn, Orland Park, Palos Heights etc.), so I follow them also. We all love to root against the Cubs. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

Astros win the NL Central.

Fenway - keep an eye on Bryce Cox. I think he'll be closing your games before the season is over.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> The movie 'Reds' - yes.
> The political 'reds' - no.
> There's a team called the 'Reds'?
> :devil:


Redlegs then...

Remember, I am from Cleveland, the weird mysteries of Cincinnati escape me sometimes...

There has to be a good story as to why you are a Cubs fan...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Go Tigers!!!


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Karl

I agree with your take on the Rangers. The problem remains depth at pitching. Their infield is one of the most talented in baseball. Ron Washington seems to be a breathe of fresh air. The best thing going is the fact that this is the season following Buck's departure (ie Yanks and Diamondbacks). I try to catch several of the weekday day games, having a lunch meeting at the ballpark. I have been a fan since the 70's, though have been fortunate to witness 2 world series while in college in StL and another while in Mpls.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> The great game is nigh upon us so I thought we should entertain a reindeer game of sorts and make our predictions for the upcoming season...
> 
> ...


As a fellow Metroplex resident I must ask...really???? Unfortunately I just don't see it. I'm afraid that the pitching staff will be just like every other year. I think that yesterday's 24-7 drubbing was just an omen of things to come. I like Millwood a lot. I think he is a terrific 3rd starter. Problem is that he's being asked to be the ace and he's just not that (nothing against him, he's a solid pitcher, just not an ace). I see the Rangers no better than 3rd again in the 2nd worst division in baseball. Perhaps I'm cynical, but after 20 years of getting beaten up by this team I just don't have it in me to be optimistic this year. I hope RW can turn the team around, but I don't expect that he'll do it this year. Just MHO.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Interesting to bring this thread back now that we're heading into the post season. I got a few right and still have the Angels winning it all but, in my mind, the Cubs will...God, I can't even say it.

Go Cubbies!!!

TT:teacha:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

mpcsb said:


> Bah......*GO CUBS* -


CUBS! CUBS! CUBS!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> The movie 'Reds' - yes.
> The political 'reds' - no.
> There's a team called the 'Reds'?
> :devil:


Sorry I didn't respond to this earlier.

The team has been the Reds for over a century. There was a period during the 1950's when they changed their name to the Redlegs to avoid any association with Communism (the Red Menace). So yes, there is a team called the "Reds".


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Go Tribe!

May this be the year the curse ends!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

my predictions??? Another yawn inducing playoffs leading up to anothe unmemorable world series...

sorry...








I always get pissed wen the A's dont at least make the post-season...

but seriously...has anybody else found that baseball (especially the playoffs)just isnt as exciting as it used to be??? I remember being a kid, and the whole family would come over and watch every game of the world series, and it was always kind of a big deal...

...aaah the good old days...

_"The series was the most one-sided contest in the history of the World Series. Oakland led for all but two innings of the four-game sweep, and San Francisco never had the lead."_


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

*There's only one word I got for you gentlemen*

PHILLIES!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The NL Central race is making me a nervous wreck! I've been watching the Cubs through my fingers as of late. Three losses in a row to the Marlins?! The Fish have their number. Good thing the Brew Crew hasn't fared any better.

Zambrano is pitching tonight...hopefully he'll keep his wits about him and bring home a win. Go Padres!!!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I hate the Mets now as they are in the final stages of breaking my heart. A pox on the house of the Metropolitans!

Karl


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I hate the Mets now as they are in the final stages of breaking my heart. A pox on the house of the Metropolitans!
> 
> Karl


It's been a stunning collapse for the Mets. Steve Phillips, the ex-Mets GM and current ESPN analyst, has been predicting for quite a while that this would happen, but I never thought that it would happen once they were in early Sept. with a sizeable lead.

Very surprising to me how well Cleveland have been finishing the season. Their pitching staff has been impressive. Looks like they may play the Yankees. Could set up yet another Boston/NY championship series, unless of course the Yankees play like they did against the Tigers last year.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smr,

Well its not over yet for the Mets and if I were to put a positive spin on this situation I would just say that the playoffs begin a bit early for the Mets. Alas, all signs point to an early exit from the early playoffs.

Hope dies last but not even the most robust hope would survive the disaster that has become the Mets middle relief. Its ok, we'll send Shea Stadium out with a big year in 2008!

Karl


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like the Mets and the Phillies switched roles today, Karl. There's still hope. May have to find a good sports bar for watching both the Mets and Phillies games tomorrow. Mets play at 1:10 ET, and the Phillies play at 1:35 ET.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

CUBS! CUBS! CUBS!

Holy Cow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Mets collapse is complete. I will wear cargo pants and a hooded sweatshirt until Opening Day, 2008.

Well - no, I won't.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow...I actually called some of my friends and family in Philly after reading about this...well...at least now, I have a team that I can pull for in this thing...


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

Mahler said:


> PHILLIES!


Well, didn't I say so? Honestly, though, the Mets couldn't have collapsed more monumentally.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mahler,

Yea, maybe, but at least the Mets don't reside in Philly! 

Karl


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Mahler said:


> Well, didn't I say so? Honestly, though, the Mets couldn't have collapsed more monumentally.


I am in mourning. :icon_pale:


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> As a fellow Metroplex resident I must ask...really???? Unfortunately I just don't see it. I'm afraid that the pitching staff will be just like every other year. I think that yesterday's 24-7 drubbing was just an omen of things to come. I like Millwood a lot. I think he is a terrific 3rd starter. Problem is that he's being asked to be the ace and he's just not that (nothing against him, he's a solid pitcher, just not an ace). I see the Rangers no better than 3rd again in the 2nd worst division in baseball. Perhaps I'm cynical, but after 20 years of getting beaten up by this team I just don't have it in me to be optimistic this year. I hope RW can turn the team around, but I don't expect that he'll do it this year. Just MHO.


It pains me how exactly right I was on this prediction last March. The Rangers' pitching stinks like last week's fish. Millwood did indeed lead the staff...with a 10-14 record and a 5.16 ERA. Ugh.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

'nuff said.

EGF​


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> The Mets collapse is complete. I will wear cargo pants and a hooded sweatshirt until Opening Day, 2008.
> 
> Well - no, I won't.


Patrick, glad you didn't take it to hard. Now, given that you live in New England why don't you pull for the Red Sox?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

*Mental Help for Mets Fans*

Here you go, especially Patrick and Karl:

So how do they get over it? How can sports fans, whose teams so often tease them with outsized expectations, deal with such unexpected failures? How should I, a lifelong Mets lover who has lived through so much disappointment from this franchise, take the greatest heartbreak of them all?

We denizens of Red Sox Nation have had a stay of execution.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess I am hoping the Red Sox and Phillies do well.

In Detroit, we owe the Phillies a debt of gratitute for giving us Polanco for a relief pitcher who is now in jail in Philadelphia.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Didn't the Phillies become the first professional team in any sport anywhere in the world to lose 10,000 games? It would be fitting if they won the World Series the same year, wouldn't it?


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> Didn't the Phillies become the first professional team in any sport anywhere in the world to lose 10,000 games? It would be fitting if they won the World Series the same year, wouldn't it?


This is a fascinating statistic since it could probably only happen in baseball where they play 162 games in a year and would still take a minimum of 61 years of nothing but losing to get that done. Is there another sport where they play that many games in a season? In hockey and basketball it would require over 120 years of constant losing to hit this level. In football it would require 625 years of non-stop haplessness to hit 10,000 losses.

EDIT: On the other hand, does anyone have the statistics for the 1495 Cleveland Browns? They could be closing in on the record.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> CUBS! CUBS! CUBS!
> 
> Holy Cow!!!!!!!!


Is it scary that the Cubs are now the favorite (according to odds-makers) in the NL? As a lifelong fan, I'm watching with all the hope in the world while terrified about seeing '03 all over again.

Is this truly now or never for my beloved Cubbies?

Here's hoping for now!! Go Cubs!

TT:teacha:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I know the Cubs have Alfonso Soriano and a really good third basemen.

Who are some of the other players that have helped them get to the playoffs? (Zambrano was a Lansing Lugnut once, and I know he's a good pitcher.)


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

Step one in my diabolical plan for this years baseball season is complete: The Mets didn't make the playoffs. After having to hear trash talking from all my Met fan co-workers and friends it is sweet that the Yankees finished with a better record (and in the playoffs) and the Mets are off to their vacations early.

Step two of my evil plan will be for the Yankees and Red Sox to meet in the ALCS

Step three will be for the Yankees to beat the Red Sox in 7 games. Of course, the game has to go to extra innings with Shelly Duncan hitting a homer in the 13th to send the Yanks to the World Series

Step four will be for the Yankees to face the Cubs with the whole world pulling for the Cubs. The Yankees will sweep the series and baseball fans will hate the Yankees even more.

For the record I have John William's 'Imperial March' playing the background.


----------



## BHM Fashion (Jun 1, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> CUBS! CUBS! CUBS!


As a transplanted Northsider now living in New England:

I'm just hoping for that dream Red Sox-Cubs World Series.

This will NOT be 2003 all over again!


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

arbitrage said:


> Step one in my diabolical plan for this years baseball season is complete: The Mets didn't make the playoffs. After having to hear trash talking from all my Met fan co-workers and friends it is sweet that the Yankees finished with a better record (and in the playoffs) and the Mets are off to their vacations early.
> 
> Step two of my evil plan will be for the Yankees and Red Sox to meet in the ALCS
> 
> ...


Good bye Yankees!


----------

